# Help with picking location to mount transducer



## Rockhitter (Sep 10, 2016)

With all the knowledge here I am hoping to resolve an issue as to where to mount a transom transducer. The boat is 17' blazer aluminum flat bottom powered by 40hp merc jet outboard. The transducer is the total scan running a Lowrance elite 7TI. In the past my boats have been propped and the rule of thumb is mount the transducer level or slightly below the bottom of the hull. I can see if if do that I may be replacing broken transducers, and at 300.00 a pop this could get expensive. The dealer where I bought the boat recommends mounting the transducer 1" above the bottom to keep from damaging. Not sure how well the unit can read at that height. So my question is.........how are you all mounting your transom mount transducer.......at what height from the bottom? Thanks.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 10, 2016)

I would mount it 1/16in. above flush.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 11, 2016)

I solved this issue on mine with the Sternmate Transducer Mounting System.

I bought a helix 9 and wanted to mount it flush for on plane readings for the few times in the lake, but have had them ripped off in the past on the river. I bought an extra mounting plate and have one high for the rivers and one low for the lakes, 4 screws and it is swapped to the other one. The plates are glued on with their special adhesive so you don't have to put holes in your transom. If you go this route make sure you put it where you want it the first time. The only way to get it off is with a lot of heat and a stout sharp scraper an it isn't easy. I got it mounted and didn't take the whale tail into account till I turned the motor all the way right and it hit. I had to order more adhesive from them and reposition the bottom plate. There is still adhesive on the hull that I haven't been able to get off yet.
https://m.sternmate.com/?url=https://www.sternmate.com%2F#2806


----------



## Rockhitter (Sep 11, 2016)

Good idea on the stern mate. There is also another similar product called stern saver. Could anyone chime in on one brand vs the other. The benefit to both of these is the fact that there are zero holes drilled thru the transom. Keep the ideas coming. I'm sure there are others running jet boats that have concerns over hanging a 300 dollar transducer off the transom and having it meet up with a rock or log.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 12, 2016)

Stern mate was great to deal with, they had fast shipping and answered all the questions I had very quickly. You can stand on the Transducer, the adhesive is that strong.

Only one I have dealt with and it is a great system.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 13, 2016)

dhoganjr said:


> I solved this issue on mine with the Sternmate Transducer Mounting System.
> 
> I bought a helix 9 and wanted to mount it flush for on plane readings for the few times in the lake, but have had them ripped off in the past on the river. I bought an extra mounting plate and have one high for the rivers and one low for the lakes, 4 screws and it is swapped to the other one. The plates are glued on with their special adhesive so you don't have to put holes in your transom. If you go this route make sure you put it where you want it the first time. The only way to get it off is with a lot of heat and a stout sharp scraper an it isn't easy. I got it mounted and didn't take the whale tail into account till I turned the motor all the way right and it hit. I had to order more adhesive from them and reposition the bottom plate. There is still adhesive on the hull that I haven't been able to get off yet.
> https://m.sternmate.com/?url=https://www.sternmate.com%2F#2806


Thanks for posting this, going to be getting a fish finder for my jet boat and do not want to drill holes. Love the idea about having a river plate and a lake plate. I think this is the route I will go. I will be getting a garmin of some kind. I have not looked at the website yet, are these plates you glue on universal? Or will I have to buy brand and model specific? Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 14, 2016)

They are universal and they have five slots, so you can raise or lower the transducer if you need to fine tune it. They also have a double plate where you can mount 2 transducers side by side if anyone needs that option.

Just be sure you mount it in the right spot the first time. I can guarantee if you follow the instructions, it is not coming off on its own.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 14, 2016)

dhoganjr said:


> They are universal and they have five slots, so you can raise or lower the transducer if you need to fine tune it. They also have a double plate where you can mount 2 transducers side by side if anyone needs that option.
> 
> Just be sure you mount it in the right spot the first time. I can guarantee if you follow the instructions, it is not coming off on its own.


Thank you sir for the info. Pretty sure that's the route I will go now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

